# My IBS is gone without any medications



## bjr (Mar 28, 2016)

For over 30 years I've dealt with constant bloating, constipation followed by emergency diarrhea. Most of the time I'd only have a BM once every 5 to 7 days. Never could relax and enjoy myself most of the time.

About 1 1/2 years ago it all started to get worse. Toward the end I might have to stop 2 to 3 times during my 45 minute commute with diarrhea. Got to the point that I was afraid to go anywhere for fear of having an accident.

Realizing that stress plays a major factor in IBS, I stepped down as a supervisor as it had become an overwhelming job since the new company takeover a couple of years earlier. That move, by itself, made things better but still had the old IBS symptoms.

Then, I got serious and paid careful attention to what I ate and when I felt poorly. Making a long story short, I finally determined that it was SALT that was the culprit. Through careful eating I was finally able to narrow it down to where, as long as I ate something with less than 350 mg of salt, I was OK - anything more and I had stomach pains and difficult movements. That meant no more salted popcorn, chips, crackers, Italian sausage, frozen dinners and a lot of other things.

Since this revelation, I've now gone 6 full months of NO discomfort and every single day around 10 in the morning I have a movement and not one day of diarrhea! I no longer think about my stomach on a constant basis.

I realize that everyone's journey with IBS is different but I am hoping that this may help at least one person out there find relief

Good luck!


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Have you tried sea salt?


----------



## bjr (Mar 28, 2016)

No, I never considered trying sea salt. Once I found my trigger I just stopped altogether and, honestly, don't miss salt at all anymore. Took a long while to get over the cravings though.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Avoiding salt didn't change my symptoms. I use small amounts of sea salt. From what I read, table salt is bad and sea salt is good when used in very small quantities.


----------



## lithium (Oct 9, 2015)

deleted


----------

